# Carbon fiber hoods?? quality? need info



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Need to replace a deer damaged hood! was thinking of the carbon fiber stock hoods!! Im going to paint the top to match my paint work! Just thought the exposed carbon fiber on the bottom side would look better when the hood is raised to show the motor? any body had a look at these? what about quality and design and proper areas for all STOCk items to be bolted to? Hood latch Hinges and such/ will want the stock design 06 hood!! Thanks, chip


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Never seen one in person. I posted a link in your other thread: Gravana - Featured Products


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*okay which Hood??*

Thanks Again Gm. Looked at the site! Have found two Hoods i like. The Stock pontiac hood for 06 gto and the Type W on the orange car! This one i like the best! It moves the intake/scoops up on the hood away from the double grills of the radiator and seems a better balance? So any Votes out there?? let me Know you takes ,dislikes,likes!! Thanks, chip


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh-man, this one is on sale. Just look at those savings!!! 
GRAVANA Type-W GTO Carbon Fiber RamAir & Heat Extractor Style Hood


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Savings?:agree Just enough to buy lunch at mc donalds?? :lol: Whats up with that mistake:shutme like hood not the savings? will have to call!!


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I always told myself it I wrecked the goat I would replace my hood with the shaker hood. Except I would paint the hood silver to mach the care and the scoop black with GOAT on the side of it.

But now I have a vararam intake and don't want to mess with it.

Dominant Motorsports 2004 Pontiac GTO LS1 Shaker Hood - Fiberglass

I'm still a huge fan of Smokey and the Bandet


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

cpr said:


> Thanks Again Gm. Looked at the site! Have found two Hoods i like. The Stock pontiac hood for 06 gto and the Type W on the orange car! This one i like the best! It moves the intake/scoops up on the hood away from the double grills of the radiator and seems a better balance? So any Votes out there?? let me Know you takes ,dislikes,likes!! Thanks, chip


I like the Type W hood, all ways liked that one. I wouldn't mind upgrading to the wiper mounted washers. I think it cleans up the hood and perform better than the hood mounted ones. My wifes G8 has the wiper mounted washers, I like those better. Painted on top with exposed C/F at the bottom like the ZR1 would be cool.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

thanks Gm have ordered the type w hood it is the best styling!!arty: will post photos asap!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:cheers
Can't wait to see it.


----------

